# Century TTLD SM Lite Update



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well the work with the new rod is progressing along nicely and I must say the more I work with the rod the happier I am with it and what it is capable of doing. 

On the weekend I fitted her out with the new Fuji K guides which have a radically swept forward angle that is said to assist in the utilisation of braided lines on fixed spool / Threadlines as well as still being suitable for the more traditional applications with Multipliers. 

First impressions of the guides have been favourable and the way they set up on the rod was also pleasing. With the guides available I have the rod set up with single foots at the tip and the double foot guides at the butt and mid section. The single foots allow for a lighter build with less binding and highbuild / finish to ensure the tip retains its crisp feel and recovery as much as possible. 










*Main Stripper Guide*










*As it would sit for a fixed spool*

The rod had eight guides in this configuration and it held the line clear with the Multiplier s well as providing a good flow and layup for the threadline that I decided to test the rod with . In this case my Daiwa Emblem pro loaded with 0.28mm line and casting 100 gram leads. This was in keeping with the clean beach light weight theme. 










*Single foots on the tip and braid which I will be testing the rod with in the near future.*

As you will see in the attached video the rod performs well with the fixed spool even if I don't as I prefer using the muliplier but feel that a number of anglers will be wanting this set up for fixed spool application both with mono and braided lines. 
As testing progresses on water I will see if I can capture the way the rod registers bites, with the braid and the fine tip and sharp recovery characteristics I feel that this will be excellent but as they say the proof will be in the pudding. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-crUKGS7Obo

I will also get some footage courtesy of Lee Andrews which will show the way the line flows through the K guides , and I must say that with the Emblem pro I didn't feel that the cast was being impeded to any great degree , slight variations in the guide placement will also show improvements in this area of the rods performance as well so this will also be looked at in our aim to get the most from this new rod. 

Stay tuned for updates hopefully with a few good fish coming to hand both with my usual multiplier set up as well as the fixed spool.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

wow!!!!!!! at low reel fixed spool that looks wild as hell........cant wait to see the production rod hit the market


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice report Jeremy! Look forward to following this through to completion!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

great report.. Im also interested to see how the Ultima braid performs..


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Reel seat is adjustable and can be set anywhere along the butt basically.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The Crew said:


> Nice report Jeremy! Look forward to following this through to completion!


+1.....I aquired a ccc and am really starting to like it...


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is some video footage that Lee Andrews did when we were testing both the TTLD SM as well as the CP 6 to 10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncQLtVrsEO4


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

very impressive casting.... Lee, seems to have tons of power...


----------

